# Problem with Triton T90 xr shower



## newseeker1 (27 Apr 2011)

Hi
Have a Triton T90 xr electric shower.  Its about 2 years old and is set to the high heat setting knob (the one with the cold, hot and very hot symbol on it )and around level 5-6 on the 10 setting dial with 1 being freezing and 10 being scalding 

Over the last week we have noticed that the water is after initial start and heating up is cycling between either scalding hot and freeszing cold and you cant stand under shower

The motor in shower unit seems to be working harder too

Is it case that it might need service or that some of inner workings might be covered in limescale like with the washing machines

Thanks


----------



## Guest125 (27 Apr 2011)

I think there's a filter on the water inlet. This could be partially blocked.


----------



## extopia (27 Apr 2011)

You should stop using it before the motor gets burned out. If you ring the Triton service people they'll come out and fix for about 100 euro.


----------



## chrisboy (27 Apr 2011)

caff said:


> I think there's a filter on the water inlet. This could be partially blocked.




+1

Bottom left of the unit comes off, theres a filter in there that needs to be cleaned.. Make sure its switched off at the isolation switch..


----------



## SparkRite (28 Apr 2011)

chrisboy said:


> +1
> 
> Bottom left of the unit comes off, theres a filter in there that needs to be cleaned.. Make sure its switched off at the isolation switch..




Also remove and clean the shower head thoroughly.


----------



## fraggle (28 Apr 2011)

Whenever this happens to mine, I remove the shower head and soak it in vinegar overnight and it is back to new.


----------

